# regelmäßige Apache neustarts nach PHP5 Installation



## Headymaster (29. November 2007)

Hallo,

Habe vor ein paar Tagen ein PHP Upgrade auf die Version 5 gemacht bei meinem vServer.
Das Problem ist dass nun der ganze Apache Server reglmäßig nicht erreichbar ist....was aber nur ne Minutedauert und dann ist der Apache wieder da.

Wisst ihr woran das liegen kann? Bin nicht so der Linux Profi deswegen habe ich auch keine Ahnung wo ichda anfangen soll zu suchen 

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.

MFG Nilson


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. November 2007)

Als erstes waere ein Blick in das Error-Log nicht schlecht. Das solltest Du irgendwo unter /var/log (z.B. in /var/log/httpd) finden koennen.


----------



## Headymaster (29. November 2007)

Da steht nur sowas drinne....


```
[Thu Nov 29 11:56:21 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 11:56:25 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:04:29 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hocw
[Thu Nov 29 12:09:10 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:15:24 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:21:56 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:28:02 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:29:55 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:32:07 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:34:11 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:36:28 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hocw
[Thu Nov 29 12:38:46 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:41:03 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:43:21 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:45:38 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:47:56 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:50:19 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:52:34 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:54:48 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:57:06 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 12:59:50 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hocw
[Thu Nov 29 13:02:32 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:05:00 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:07:39 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:10:17 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:13:08 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hocw
[Thu Nov 29 13:15:34 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:18:12 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:20:51 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:23:53 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:28:59 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:30:40 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:30:44 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hocw
[Thu Nov 29 13:31:05 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hocw
[Thu Nov 29 13:33:37 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hocw
[Thu Nov 29 13:36:47 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:39:58 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:43:12 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:46:47 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:52:42 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 13:56:16 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:02:05 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:02:06 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:02:07 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:04:52 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:08:33 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:11:57 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:15:30 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:19:41 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:22:46 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
[Thu Nov 29 14:26:19 2007] [error] [client 66.249.67.148] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/default/htdocs/hax
```

Ist der ErrorLog vom apache server..... müsste da was drinne stehen wenn nach dem PHP Upgrade was nicht richtig läuft oder könnte das auch woanders drinne stehen?


MFG Nilson


----------

